# Creating Win XP bootable CD



## aadipa (Apr 18, 2005)

This will be multi post guide.

I will cover : 

1. WinXP bootable CD with SP2
2. Adding Post SP2 updates
3. Creating answer file
4. Customising WinXP setup process
5. Adding ur own programs to get installed automatically.

For starters these are the programs / files you will need, so go on and download them.

1. Your WinXP CD
2. Win XP SP2 -- get it here
3. Get all Post SP2 updates from here. I will work with the Full version of update pack.
4. Get latest version of nLite from here

These are the basic things to start with.

Reference: Mainly MSFN Forums... and many other sites.

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

Thanks to Deep for hosting some files.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 18, 2005)

Next download 
Windows Media Player 10 (Optional)


----------



## aadipa (Apr 20, 2005)

This post will tell you about how to create a plain Windows XP Service Pack 2 bootable CD.

*If you have WinXP SP2 bootable CD, you may skip this post.*
_If you are not sure about which version of WinXP setup you have, please continue this post_


You will need a lot of free space for this process. Please make sure you have around 2 GB of free space on your drive. Now copy the content of your Windows XP installation CD (all files and folders) to a new folder on the drive, which has atleast the given amount of free space.

Install nLite. You will need .NET framework to run it. You can get the .NET framework runtimes from the download page of nLite. [Link given in 1st post.

Start nLite. After welcome screen, it ill ask for tasks selection. Since we are creating a plain WinXP bootable CD with SP2 integrated, select only

* Integrate a Service Pack and
* Create a Bootable CD.
*img49.echo.cx/img49/2471/nlitebootablexpwithsp21ta.th.jpg

 On the next screen, select the source of your WinXP Setup files - the folder where u put all files from XP CD. (_While nLite supports files directly from CD, it will then copy all files to HDD so better why not do that beforehand?_)

 nLite will detect the version of XP setup files and built version. If you don't have WinXP SP2 then continue to next step. If you have SP2 but built less than 2180 then u have a WinXP SP2 beta integrated, you cant use such CD to integrate SP2 Final. If your setup is detected as WinXP SP2 built 2180 then you have a WinXP SP2 setup files, you can skip next steps and directly move on to Create ISO task. 
*img133.echo.cx/img133/4734/nlitebootablexpwithsp2selectso.th.jpg

 *Integrating SP2* : On next screen, browse to the WinXP SP2 file you downloaded/got from digit CD.
*img136.echo.cx/img136/4298/nlitebootablexpwithsp2selectsp.th.jpg
It may take around 15 minutes for the integration to complete. These are the screens while integration is going on.

SP2 getting extracted:
*img133.echo.cx/img133/6061/nlitebootablexpwithsp2extracts.th.jpg

SP2 getting integrated:
*img133.echo.cx/img133/238/nlitebootablexpwithsp2integrat.th.jpg

 After integrating SP2 completely into your WinXP source, you will see that your source is upgraded to SP2 built 2180.
*img133.echo.cx/img133/3826/nlitebootablexpwithsp2integrat1.th.jpg

 On next screen, give the proper label to your CD and click make ISO. Save the ISO on your disk. You can later burn this ISO file using CD Burning tools like Nero.
*img133.echo.cx/img133/7806/nlitebootablexpwithsp2makeiso7.th.jpg

 The ISO you got in previous step can be burnt to CD using any CD burner like Nero. It will be bootable CD. *This WinXP SP2 built 2180 will be the base CD for all further work.*

_Next step will be integrating RyanVM's post SP2 update pack and Windows Media Player 10 into this source CD, so that you need not have to go to Windows update and download all those patches every time you install your OS._


*Warning*
_Till this point, all the work done *will* work on all PCs. *But for further work, I recommend a testing of your ISO file so that you won't end up with faulty CD.* One tool that will help you to emulate a complete PC to boot and install the OS, is Microsoft Virtual PC.
you can get a 45 days trial from Microsoft Virtual PC trial download
Another popular and probable more advance tool is VMWare. Get the trial here_


----------



## mohit (Apr 21, 2005)

@aadipa
can this tutorial be used for win xp home edition ? also i have downloaded RyanVM's post SP2 update pack , are all these updates required by xp home edition also ?


----------



## aadipa (Apr 21, 2005)

ferrarif50 said:
			
		

> There is a simpler way to create a Windows XP bootable CD with SP2



If that seems easier than using nLite, do it. But for many GUI of nLite will be better than command prompt. Also, in next few posts there will be some things you can do using nLite only.

Anyway, I would had doen it in fewer steps.
There is no need to extract the WinXP SP2 file. Just issue this command. 
	
	



```
WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-ENU /integrate:D:\XP-CD
```
_D:\WP-CD_ is folder, where u copied all your XP CD contents and _WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-ENU.exe_ is my WinXP SP2 file.
All post SP2 critical updates will support /integrate command line option to update your windows source.

This will do all the need full and update ur XP source to SP2. Now proceed to your step 2.



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> can this tutorial be used for win xp home edition ?


Yes this also applies to WinXP Home Edition.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry about a long wait. but I was not at home, stayed at office so this delay.

As I have told in earlier post, this will post will deal with integrating RyanVM's Post SP2 updates and Windows Media Player 10. Also some tweaking and removal of some programs.

This process is irreversible means once you integrate Post SP2 updates and WMP 10 in your source, there is no way to remove them. But since updates are not meant for removal, it is ok for most of us. But there may be cases where particular hotfix may cause some conflict with other programs. This is not a fault of Microsoft but of other programs but still I am warning you all.

Similarly, programs removed in this process cannot be brought back since they are removed from source setup files. Also it is not easy to install them afterwards if you have installed XP with CD that have programs removed.



 We have already created the Bootable XP CD in the last post which has SP2 integrated. If you have not copied it to hard disk earlier, do it now. Make sure you have enough free space (Min 2GB). Your source files used in earlier post are also been updated to SP2 so if you have not deleted them, you can use that.

 Start nLite. On next screen, select the location of your WinXP (with SP2 integrated) setup files. *nLite should detect them as built 1280*.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/4734/nlitebootablexpwithsp2selectso.th.jpg

 On next page select
*Integrate Hotfixes
Remove Components
Unattended Setup
Options and tweaks*
*img256.echo.cx/img256/9237/nlitebootablexpwithsp2selectop1.th.jpg

 _Added 6th June 2005_ This was not given where to add Ryan's Hotfixes, though most of you must have found it out.
This will be in *Integrate Hotfixes* screen, add the Ryan's hotfixes file by clicking on Insert Button.

 Next screen will give you some *compatibility options*. Select those which apply to you.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/9063/nlitebootablexpwithsp2compatib.th.jpg

 In next screen, "*Remove Components*", you can remove Windows XP's inbuilt softwares, which you will never be using in ages. Many such softwares are installed with default XP setup and will stay on your hard drive. Removing them from here will remove them from the setup files itself. This will result in smaller setup size, and also make the installation faster.
Spend some time in this section. You can see the description and space saved for each item.
Select the components you want to remove.
* Do not remove Windows Media Player if you want to integrate Windows Media Player 10*
*Do not remove services from here if you are not sure, you can disable them in next steps*
*img256.echo.cx/img256/2074/nlitebootablexpwithsp2removeco.th.jpg

 Next screen will give you to create an answer file, to create *unattended setup*. I use "DefaultHide" option because I give some details like User Name and Organization name while installing, while others are given in answer file. You can choose any of the options.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/1130/nlitebootablexpwithsp2unattene.th.jpg

Part 1:
Give your CD-KEY and select Unattended Type. I have also disabled Hibernate.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/8295/nlitebootablexpwithsp2unattene1.th.jpg

Part 2:
If Your organization has Domain server you can give its settings directly from here. You can also set to install IIS if you need it.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/3016/nlitebootablexpwithsp2unattene2.th.jpg

Part 3:
Here you can give your personal details like name, computer name, workgroup, language and timezone.
If you don't want the network prompt while in setup, then give some workgroup name. Keeping it blank will give you a prompt.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/6487/nlitebootablexpwithsp2unattene3.th.jpg

Part 4:
Display settings: Modify it only if you know that your monitor will support those modes.

 On next screen, "*Options and Tweaks*", you can do a lot of tweaking stuff here. This will easily save your couple of hours and installation of some tweaking programs.

Part1:
I have *disabled SFC* (System File Checker), which if not, will give me warning if I used some modified Windows System files. I have done it because i am going to change the looks of XP setup afterwards and I don't want any error at that time.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/5875/nlitebootablexpwithsp2optionsa.th.jpg

Part 2:
Here I have *enabled unsigned theme support*. This allows me to install lot of unsigned Visual Styles available over the net.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/5342/nlitebootablexpwithsp2optionsa1.th.jpg

Part 3:
This is tweakers paradise. I will try to give some tips.

A. *Boot and Shutdown*
Select Auto End and Auto Kill for faster shutdown. But You will not get a chance to save open unsaved documents if u initiate shutdown with this tweaks enabled.

B. *Desktop, Taskbar and Start menu*
Some tweaks about removing System Icons like My Computer, My Documents.. Also Recycle Bin can be made renamable. So u can rename it to something like "कचरेका डब्बा" 

C. *Explorer Tweaks*
Add CMD SHELL will add option to open Command Prompt Window with current folder. Like CMDHERE Powertoy.
Add Expand to compressed setup files: Many files in i386 have extensions like xx_ which are actually compressed files, you can open them in winrar. This tweak will add option to expand them to context menu.
Advanced Search: Makes search easier.
Disable Sticky Keys: Those annoying prompts for sticky keys.
Launch folder windows in separate process: To prevent crashing of whole explorer windows if 1 windows is crashed. (Very rare but useful).

D. *File Open/Save File Dialog*
You can change presets bar to C:, D:, E:, Desktop, and Network Neighborhood if you don't like default shortcuts.

E. *Internet Explorer Options*
Some normal tweaks but one I should mention is to allow IE to accept 10 connections at a time instead of 2. Much better for uses with fast internet.

F. *My Computer*
You can add many system folders to My Computer, add some to its context menu and remove shared documents from it (good if you have single use system).

G. *Privacy*
Disable Documents from start menu.
Disable driver update internet prompt if you install drivers from CD.
Remove Alexa Spyware: Will remove "Related" Toolbar Button in IE.

H. *Security*
Some options related to logins
Disable administrative shares: Shares created as c$ d$ etc.. You won't even know they exists.
Disable Web Open With prompt: Won't ask to look at website when you are opening an unknown file type and will take you directly to Select Program dialog.

I. *Speed*
Classic Control Panel: For those who hate new style control panel in XP
Disable automatic search for network folders and Printers: For faster LAN browsing.
Disable Optimize harddisk when idle: Good if you use other defrag utility.
Disable paging of kernel and core OS: If you have lot of RAM and don't want core files to be moved to SWAP/Pagefile.
Disable tracking of broken shortcuts: To prevent getting them mapped to some other program.
Disable Warn on low disk space: Won't get warning if your hard disk is getting full.
Do not cache thumbnails: Will not create thumbs.db file.
Remove Remote computer namespaces: will not search for printers and scheduled tasks on network PCs thus faster browsing in LAN.

J. *Start Menu*
Huge list to customize your start menu.

K. *Taskbar*
Disable Group similar Taskbar buttons: Good to switch between opened programs
Disable Language bar: If you don't use it
Disable Windows tour popup: If you don't want it when you start your windows for first time.

L. *Visual Effects*
You can disable them to get faster response time and free some MBs of RAM

*img256.echo.cx/img256/7720/nlitebootablexpwithsp2optionsa2.th.jpg


 Part 4
*Services Configuration*
Use this page to configure your services. Their startup types. Disable unwanted serviced etc.

*img256.echo.cx/img256/8856/nlitebootablexpwithsp2services.th.jpg

The ultimate reference for Windows XP Services was BlackViper's site
www.blackviper.com
But that site is now closed, and i don't know if it ever will be up, and I don't know any mirrors too.
But good news is that you can check out the site in google cache. And even better, I have the sites contents in PDF.

BlackViper's Services configuration for different users 45KB

BlackViper's Services 411 - Everything you need to know about services 210KB

_*Thanks a lot to deep for hosting those files*_


 Next screen will show the progress while updates are applied. This process may take lot of time. You may stop your antivirus, antispyware and other tools to speedup the process a little bit.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/6033/nlitebootablexpwithsp2processi.th.jpg

 Finally, a window will show you about the space saved on your windows XP source CD.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/6033/nlitebootablexpwithsp2processi.th.jpg

 Now that we have WinXP SP2 fully updated with latest hotfixes, we can also integrate Windows Media Player 10 in it. This is optional step.

A. Download BÃ¢shrat the Sneaky's WMP10 slipstreamer script from here.

B. Create a new folder. Extract the _WMP10_Slipstreamer_V11.cmd_ from downloaded zip to this folder. Also copy the Windows Media Player 10 setup file you downloaded to this folder. Rename it to _MP10Setup.exe_ if it is not. Run the script.
*img256.echo.cx/img256/7538/nlitebootablexpwithsp2wmp10bts.th.jpg

C. New folder is created at C:\i386. Copy all newly created files from that folder to i386 folder of your XP Setup source you updated. Overwrite any old files if prompted.

D. Now open _hivedef.inf_ under i386 folder of your CD in notepad and look for section _[Addreg]_. There add the line

```
HKCU,"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Preferences",\
"AcceptedPrivacyStatement",0x00010003,1
```

It should look like
*img256.echo.cx/img256/7387/nlitebootablexpwithsp2edithive.th.jpg

Now save the file.

E. Since you have WMP10 slipstreamed, updates specific to WMP9 are not required. There are 5 such updates in RyanVM's Full Update Pack 1.2.1.
You can download the *WMP9-Less INF Files* from this page. Just extract the 2 files in that CAB to your i386 folder, overwrite when prompted.

You are done. Just 1 more step remaining.


 *Creating bootable ISO*
Start nLite. This time select only to create bootable cd. Select the XP setup folder. Make ISO. Test it with Virtual PC / VMWare, or else burn it to CD-RW and test it on a test PC. If it works then burn it to CD-R else debug your mistake. Don't compliant to me that you wasted CD-Rs with non-working setups.



_Next step will be adding your own programs to install automatically. These are installed after the installation completes via registry. This is a normal setup and you can uninstall these programs as and when you like from Add Remove programs. You can install many programs like Antivirus, Firewall, Office suites etc. Only problem is that whole files should fit in 1 CD with your XP setup.

I will also explain the process to hex modify few XP setup files to change the setup visuals. For that you will need Resource Hacker_


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 25, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> B. Create a new folder. Extract the _WMP10_Slipstreamer_V11.cmd_ from downloaded zip to this folder. Also copy the Windows Media Player 10 setup file you downloaded to this folder. Rename it to _MP10_Setup.exe_ if it is not. Run the script.



@aadipa i tried this but instead of creating the files in that folder only, it created siles in c:\I386 and also the name of the media player setup for which it searches is *MP10Setup* and not *MP10_Setup*


----------



## aadipa (Apr 25, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> aadipa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting me. These instructions were given at BT's site so I copied it thinking the new version of slipstreamer has that features.  :roll: 

But since it is same as old version, I am modifing my post.


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 28, 2005)

I have seen the very stuff in a website. I am not accusing u anyway.


----------



## Curious Guest (May 4, 2005)

*Link Please*

Failed to download post SP 2 Updates.   Will you please prove me with the link?


----------



## shwetanshu (May 4, 2005)

downloading updates is very difficult, i too faced many probs, sometimes the file d/l was only 76 KB or so, finally told Aadipa and he sent me this :
	
	



```
aadipa (7:27:59 PM): or use a download manager which supports setting a referrer for download, DAP won't work but FlashGet works
aadipa (7:28:53 PM): Referrer is : *ryanvm.msfn.org/updatepack.html File URL is : *www.whatcounter.com/dlcount.php?id=RyanVM&url=files/RVMUpdatePack1.2.1Full.cab
```
however i suggest u d/l it without any d/l managers, i had to d/l it in Cyber cafe


----------



## Curious Guest (May 4, 2005)

*Link*

Whenever this link is copied in the browser



> *www.whatcounter.com/dlcount.php?id=RyanVM&url=files/RVMUpdatePack1.2.1Full.cab


it is being directed to



> *www.msfn.org/



and no download link is found.

Please check


----------



## shwetanshu (May 4, 2005)

wish i cud send u the file, same prob was wid me


----------



## Curious Guest (May 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot Shwetanshu for your gesture, but I must get the file, please keep on helping buddy.


----------



## sagar_coolx (May 6, 2005)

i suppose that autopatcher xp contains all the updates provided fo xp,post sp2.
so,can we integrate the patches which come with autopatcher?
how?
digit provided it in this month's c.d.


----------



## shwetanshu (May 6, 2005)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> i suppose that autopatcher xp contains all the updates provided fo xp,post sp2.
> so,can we integrate the patches which come with autopatcher?
> how?
> digit provided it in this month's c.d.


how do we integrate the post sp2 updates in the WinXP CD???


----------



## sagar_coolx (May 6, 2005)

there is an option in nlite called 'integrate hotfixes'


----------



## rajat22 (May 19, 2005)

Can anyone in this forum is able to give correct link to download RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP2 Update Pack???
Otherwise all discussions are useless.


----------



## shwetanshu (May 19, 2005)

Well the link given is correct, but it downloads after a lot of effort.


----------



## rajas (May 30, 2005)

HERE: RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP2 Update Pack

Good tutorial on integrating latest updates/ Addons too. I didnt know it earlier that one could inlcude them too.


----------



## mohit (Jun 6, 2005)

@aadipa
hey buddy plz help me out. i tried your steps but my cd doesnt boot. i have purchased original win xp home. the cd i got has sp2 integrated in it by default itself from microsoft. now i installed nlite and integrated the ryans may update pack and tweaked it a lil and made a bootable iso. i burnt the iso to a cd , but my system refuses to boot from the cd. what could be the problem ? 

also microsoft's virtual pc doesnt run on home edition so i could not test it. and i am not complaining about wasting my cd but just need your help to rectify this problem. thanx.


----------



## aadipa (Jun 6, 2005)

@mohit:

how did u burnt that ISO file created with nLite to CD?

ISO files are the image of CDs, so you need to write the ISO by burning software which supports ISO burning.

Out popular Nero can do it.

In nero6
Recorder > Burn Image...

open the ISO file you created earlier and nero will write the ISO file to CD correctly, with boot sector info, thus making it bootable.

If you extract and write the extracted content of CD, then you are in problem, coz bootable data which is not extracted is gone. So follow the above method and replay.

Also if possible check first on CD-RW so that you wont waste more CDs


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WINDOWS XP Pro SP2 Version 5.1 build 2600 (English).*

Thanks a lot of the tutorial. Have anyone ever tried to install windows from this cd??    
Yes, it installs WINDOWS XP Pro SP2 Version 5.1 build 2600 (English).
Furthermore,There is no serial needed. It's already integrated into the install disc . There is no activation crack needed, because this is the Corporate version. Just boot from the CD and install.


----------



## mohit (Jun 6, 2005)

@aadipa 
thanx buddy , its working now after i burnt it the way u advised.

@rajat22
which cd are u talking bout rajat ?


----------



## rajat22 (Jun 6, 2005)

@mohit
The bootable CD  I Created on advice, when tried to use it after a format. The same CD 'Creating Win XP bootable CD'. Thanx to aadipa
 again.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 16, 2005)

Is it possible to make a bootable DVD of Win XP with the above given methods?


----------



## aadipa (Oct 18, 2005)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make a bootable DVD of Win XP with the above given methods?



yes, you can add lot more things in DVD as u have huge space, methos will be same.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 19, 2005)

Is it possible to make a customized bootable CD/DVD with options to boot with multiple OS's.
I mean, I have Windows NT 4.0 WS, 2000 Pro, XP Pro & 2003 Server Standard Edition.
Is it possible to make a customized bootable DVD with choices at boot menu to boot with a specific Windows??????


----------



## aadipa (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes that is possible... I am not very sure about NT 4, but I have tried to put Win2K WinXP and Win2K3 and it works..


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 22, 2005)

It would help a lot if u tell how to do that.
Plz.


----------



## choudang (Oct 22, 2005)

i have made one Win XP bootable with SP2 integrated CD. but there are few problems that i have..........

1. During the installtion, there are few files are missing [after pressing Esc its installed with ignoring the file.
2. Its asked the 2nd Win XP with Service Pack 2 CD.

 can anyone help me to create a clean XP CD. i didn't use nLite. i just integrated the service pack with the help of command line interface. [drive:\folder:> help xp_sp2]


----------



## einsteinium (Oct 24, 2005)

hey thanks!
Really liked the tutorial


----------



## shoegoe (Oct 31, 2005)

First of all thx aadipa for posting this tut. Its very helpful..


Now, about the task at hand...


I integrated sp2 to a winxp pro source though nLite in the posted method, and tried the iso image in the VPC. The installation was smooth and was error free.

Then i integrated the hotfixes from RVMUpdatePack and created another iso . I must mention that i did'nt play with other options till now as i had to test this iso for errorfree installation. 

The formating and copying process went well. When the system restarted, i got an error in the GUI part if installation. It said that some of the files were missing and the installation is aborted.It asked for the location were sp2 was installed. I have included all the errors i got. Hope u can find the solution where i went wrong. And to make sure, i must inform u that the winxp sp2 without hotfixes(1st iso) ran VERY Well

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2623/e12gb.th.jpg*img181.imageshack.us/img181/9387/e24ub.th.jpg*img181.imageshack.us/img181/5271/e39sj.th.jpg
*img272.imageshack.us/img272/1744/e322kq.th.jpg*img272.imageshack.us/img272/5884/e331tg.th.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow addi this tut is really gr8. I always tried to make cd bootable frm nero but it showed that the cd was made but it never booted. But after this it is working.

Cheers!!!


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

good one there.
Really gr8 and helpful


----------



## anubhav_har (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks a lot


----------



## khattam_ (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, please, no need to do these things manually, when you have nLite


----------



## jinsujais (Dec 1, 2005)

*Boot --- Multiboot*

*Don't you know about MULTIBOOTABLE disc's*

I had seen one CD which contain more than one OS. But the main thing is that the size of the CD is about 670 MB. It has a beautiful boot menu. From that time onwards I would like to make such a CD. If you know how to make a multibootable CD, reply me @     jinsujais@hotmail.com

That CD contains WinXPPro,Home,98


----------



## aadipa (Dec 1, 2005)

Multiboot is easy... you need to use right boot images and boot loader

MSFN Multiboot forums is very good place for guides.

I have used BCDW to make multiboot cds.

Have a look here

Also have a look at an older but simple tool Diskemu


----------



## aadipa (Dec 1, 2005)

And about how all those GBs of files fit in a single CD, search for CDImage GUI

I am quoting my earlier post @ Size of data on CD :- 1.14GB


			
				aadipa said:
			
		

> nothing to do with compression
> 
> its a symbolic links working on cds
> 
> ...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

thx a ton AADIPA

this one really helped !!!


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 28, 2005)

gr8 tutorial.. thanks a lot buddy


----------



## rollcage (Feb 21, 2006)

I have tried the nlite, infact after many tries few problems still exist .. 

I didnt remove any drivers still its showing files missing in C:\Windows\DriverCache\i386

When the first time the windows boot this Shows up .. & my mouse doesnt work

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/2047/nliteprob15nb.th.jpg

Then I replaced the Driver.CAB & SP2.CAB from the back-up of my previous installtion.
(Thanks to NortonGhost)
*img108.imageshack.us/img108/7294/nlite22hi.th.jpg

Then it intalls the mouse .. but as this ..
*img108.imageshack.us/img108/3735/nliteprob29qr.th.jpg
When I install Audio Driver this showsup 
& Still sound is not there .. even the device manger shows no yellow sign 

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/4704/nliteprob37jm.th.jpg
This the log fille .. plz. help .. 

```
[Main]
Env = 1.0 RC6 - 2.0.50727.42.Microsoft Windows NT 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Target = Windows XP Professional Sp2 - build 2180 - English (United States)

[Tasks]
Remove Components
Unattended Setup
Integrate Drivers
Hotfixes and Update Packs
Patches
Tweaks
Options

[Components]
;# Applications #
Accessibility Options
Briefcase
Internet Games
NT Backup
Screensavers
;# Keyboards #
Albanian keyboard
Arabic (101) keyboard
Arabic (102) AZERTY keyboard
Arabic (102) keyboard
Armenian Eastern keyboard
Armenian Western keyboard
Azeri Cyrillic keyboard
Azeri Latin keyboard
Belarusian keyboard
Belgian (Comma) keyboard
Belgian (Period) keyboard
Belgian French keyboard
Bengali (Inscript) keyboard
Bengali keyboard
Bosnian keyboard
Bulgarian (Latin) keyboard
Bulgarian keyboard
Canadian French (Legacy) keyboard
Canadian French keyboard
Canadian Multilingual Standard keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - Microsoft Pinyin IME 3.0 keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - NeiMa keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - QuanPin keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - ShuangPin keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - US Keyboard keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - ZhengMa keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Alphanumeric keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Array keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Big5 Code keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - ChangJie keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - DaYi keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - New ChangJie keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - New Phonetic keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Phonetic keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Quick keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Unicode keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - US Keyboard keyboard
Croatian keyboard
Czech (QWERTY) keyboard
Czech keyboard
Czech Programmers keyboard
Danish keyboard
Devanagari - INSCRIPT keyboard
Divehi Phonetic keyboard
Divehi Typewriter keyboard
Dutch keyboard
Estonian keyboard
Faeroese keyboard
Farsi keyboard
Finnish keyboard
Finnish with Sami keyboard
French keyboard
FYRO Macedonian keyboard
Gaelic keyboard
Georgian keyboard
German (IBM) keyboard
German keyboard
Greek (220) keyboard
Greek (220) Latin keyboard
Greek (319) keyboard
Greek (319) Latin keyboard
Greek keyboard
Greek Latin keyboard
Greek Polytonic keyboard
Gujarati keyboard
Hebrew keyboard
Hindi Traditional keyboard
Hungarian 101-key keyboard
Hungarian keyboard
Icelandic keyboard
Irish keyboard
Italian (142) keyboard
Italian keyboard
Japanese Input System (MS-IME2002) keyboard
Japanese keyboard
Kannada keyboard
Kazakh keyboard
Korean Input System (IME 2000) keyboard
Korean keyboard
Kyrgyz Cyrillic keyboard
Latin American keyboard
Latvian (QWERTY) keyboard
Latvian keyboard
Lithuanian IBM keyboard
Lithuanian keyboard
Malayalam keyboard
Maltese 47-key keyboard
Maltese 48-key keyboard
Maori keyboard
Marathi keyboard
Mongolian Cyrillic keyboard
Norwegian keyboard
Norwegian with Sami keyboard
Polish (214) keyboard
Polish (Programmers) keyboard
Portuguese (Brazilian ABNT) keyboard
Portuguese (Brazilian ABNT2) keyboard
Portuguese keyboard
Punjabi keyboard
Romanian keyboard
Russian (Typewriter) keyboard
Russian keyboard
Sami Extended Finland-Sweden keyboard
Sami Extended Norway keyboard
Serbian (Cyrillic) keyboard
Serbian (Latin) keyboard
Slovak (QWERTY) keyboard
Slovak keyboard
Slovenian keyboard
Spanish keyboard
Spanish Variation keyboard
Swedish keyboard
Swedish with Sami keyboard
Swiss French keyboard
Swiss German keyboard
Syriac keyboard
Syriac Phonetic keyboard
Tamil keyboard
Tatar keyboard
Telugu keyboard
Thai Kedmanee (non-ShiftLock) keyboard
Thai Kedmanee keyboard
Thai Pattachote (non-ShiftLock) keyboard
Thai Pattachote keyboard
Turkish F keyboard
Turkish Q keyboard
Ukrainian keyboard
United Kingdom Extended keyboard
United Kingdom keyboard
United States-Dvorak for left hand keyboard
United States-Dvorak for right hand keyboard
United States-Dvorak keyboard
Urdu keyboard
US English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L keyboard
Uzbek Cyrillic keyboard
Vietnamese keyboard
;# Languages #
;Arabic
Arabic (Algeria)
Arabic (Bahrain)
Arabic (Egypt)
Arabic (Iraq)
Arabic (Jordan)
Arabic (Kuwait)
Arabic (Lebanon)
Arabic (Libya)
Arabic (Morocco)
Arabic (Oman)
Arabic (Qatar)
Arabic (Saudi Arabia)
Arabic (Syria)
Arabic (Tunisia)
Arabic (U.A.E.)
Arabic (Yemen)
Divehi (Maldives)
Syriac (Syria)
Urdu
;Armenian
Armenian
;Baltic
Estonian
Latvian
Lithuanian
;Central Europe
Albanian
Bosnian (Latin, Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Croatian
Croatian (Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Czech
Hungarian
Polish
Romanian
Serbian (Latin)
Serbian (Latin, Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Slovak
Slovenian
;Cyrillic
Azeri (Cyrillic)
Belarusian
Bulgarian
FYRO Macedonian
Kazakh
Kyrgyz (Kyrgyzstan)
Mongolian (Mongolia)
Russian
Serbian (Cyrillic)
Serbian (Cyrillic, Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Tatar
Ukrainian
Uzbek (Cyrillic)
;Georgian
Georgian
;Greek
Greek
;Hebrew
Hebrew
;Indic
Bengali (India)
Gujarati (India)
Kannada (India)
Konkani
Malayalam (India)
Marathi
Tamil
Telugu (India)
;Japanese
Japanese
;Korean
Korean
;Simplified Chinese
Chinese (PRC)
Chinese (Singapore)
;Thai
Farsi
Thai
;Traditional Chinese
Chinese (Hong Kong S.A.R.)
Chinese (Macau S.A.R.)
Chinese (Taiwan)
;Turkic
Azeri (Latin)
Turkish
Uzbek (Latin)
;Vietnamese
Vietnamese
;Western Europe and United States
Afrikaans
Basque
Catalan
Danish
Dutch (Belgium)
Dutch (Netherlands)
English (Australia)
English (Belize)
English (Canada)
English (Caribbean)
English (Ireland)
English (Jamaica)
English (New Zealand)
English (Philippines)
English (South Africa)
English (Trinidad)
English (Zimbabwe)
Faeroese
Finnish
French (Belgium)
French (Canada)
French (France)
French (Luxembourg)
French (Monaco)
French (Switzerland)
Galician (Spain)
German (Austria)
German (Germany)
German (Liechtenstein)
German (Luxembourg)
German (Switzerland)
Icelandic
Indonesian
Italian (Italy)
Italian (Switzerland)
Malay (Brunei Darussalam)
Malay (Malaysia)
Maltese
Maori
Northern Sotho
Norwegian (Bokmal)
Norwegian (Nynorsk)
Portuguese (Brazil)
Portuguese (Portugal)
Quechua (Bolivia)
Quechua (Ecuador)
Quechua (Peru)
Sami, Inari (Finland)
Sami, Lule (Norway)
Sami, Lule (Sweden)
Sami, Northern (Finland)
Sami, Northern (Norway)
Sami, Northern (Sweden)
Sami, Skolt (Finland)
Sami, Southern (Norway)
Sami, Southern (Sweden)
Spanish (Argentina)
Spanish (Bolivia)
Spanish (Chile)
Spanish (Colombia)
Spanish (Costa Rica)
Spanish (Dominican Republic)
Spanish (Ecuador)
Spanish (El Salvador)
Spanish (Guatemala)
Spanish (Honduras)
Spanish (International Sort)
Spanish (Mexico)
Spanish (Nicaragua)
Spanish (Panama)
Spanish (Paraguay)
Spanish (Peru)
Spanish (Puerto Rico)
Spanish (Traditional Sort)
Spanish (Uruguay)
Spanish (Venezuela)
Swahili
Swedish
Swedish (Finland)
Tswana
Welsh
Xhosa
Zulu
;# Multimedia #
Images and Backgrounds
Luna Theme
Movie Maker
Music Samples
;# Network #
MSN Explorer
Netmeeting
Peer-to-Peer
Windows Messenger
;# Operating System Options #
Color Schemes
Desktop Cleanup Wizard
Document Templates
Extra Fonts
Out of Box Experience (OOBE)
Remote Installation Services (RIS)
Save Dump Utility
Search Assistant
Security Center
Tour
Web View
Zip Folders
;# Services #
Alerter
Autoupdate
Error Reporting
Fax Services
Indexing Service
Message Queuing (MSMQ)
Messenger
Network DDE
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Performance Logs and Alerts
Remote Registry
System Restore
Telnet Server
;# Compatibility #
Compat01
Compat08
Compat09
Compat10

[KeepFiles]
msconfig.exe

[RemoveFiles]
blastcln.exe
clock.avi

[Options]
GuestName = ""
AdminName = "Kenu"
ProfilesDir = "%SystemDrive%\Documents and Settings"
TargetPath = "WINDOWS"
temp_dir = %SystemDrive%\Temp
SrvpEnabled
isovol = WinLite
isoatt = -allow-multidot -relaxed-filenames -allow-leading-dots -N -l -d -D -joliet-long -duplicates-once -no-emul-boot -b boot.bin -hide boot.bin -hide boot.catalog

[Patches]
TcpIp = 999999
UsbPoll = 500
DoUxTheme
DoSFC

[Services]
ALG,3
AppMgmt,3
ClipSrv,4
Browser,4
CryptSvc,2
DHCP,2
TrkWks,3
DNSCACHE,2
EventLog,3
HTTP,3
HTTPFilter,3
HidServ,4
IpInIp,3
IpNat,3
IpFilterDriver,3
PolicyAgent,2
Ip6Fw,3
NwlnkFlt,3
NwlnkFwd,3
NDProxy,3
NetLogon,4
Netman,3
xmlprov,3
NtLmSsp,3
PlugPlay,2
ProtectedStorage,2
RasAuto,3
RasMan,3
RpcLocator,3
RemoteAccess,4
seclogon,4
SamSs,2
LanmanServer,4
SCardSvr,4
SENS,3
LMHosts,3
TapiSrv,3
Themes,3
UPS,3
VSS,3
AudioSrv,2
SharedAccess,2
Wmi,3
W32Time,3
LanmanWorkstation,2

[Tweaks]
Desktop-My Computer icon-Show
Desktop-My Documents icon-Show
Desktop-Recycle Bin icon-Show
Disable Visual Effects-Don't show windows contents while dragging
Explorer-Advanced Search: preconfigure options
Explorer-Change Explorer Folder View to: details
Explorer-Classic Control Panel
Explorer-Disable Prefix: Shortcut to
Explorer-Launch folder windows in a seperate process
Explorer-Show all files and folders
Internet Explorer-Disable Download Complete notification
Internet Explorer-Disable information bar when popup is blocked
Internet Explorer-Disable Market Place bookmark
Internet Explorer-Disable Media Player 6.4 created bookmarks
Internet Explorer-Disable Password-Caching
Internet Explorer-Enable Google URL-Search
Internet Explorer-Keep IE URL-History for-0 Days
Internet Explorer-Set Homepage-www.google.com
Internet Explorer-Set IE-Cache limit to-20 MB
Internet Explorer-Set Internet Explorer to accept 10 connects at a time
My Computer-Add Control Panel to Context Menu
My Computer-Add Folder Options
My Computer-Remove Shared Documents
My Computer-Show details in Device Manager
Network-Disable administrative shares
Network-Disable automatic search for network folders and printers
Network-Disable power management for a network adapter
Network-Disable restoring mapped network drives on logon
Network-Disable Simple File Sharing
Privacy-Clear most recently opened documents list on logoff
Privacy-Disable and Remove Documents List from Start Menu
Privacy-Disable Driver Update Internet prompt
Privacy-Disable Last accessed Timestamp on files
Privacy-Remove Alexa Spyware
Security-Disable Screensaver
Security-Logon Page-Welcome screen
Security-Screensaver Password-Protection-Disabled
Speed-Disable Info Tips on Files and Folders
Speed-Disable Optimize harddisk when idle
Speed-Disable Tracking of Broken Shortcut Links
Speed-Do not cache thumbnails
Start Menu-Disable Highlight newly installed programs
Start Menu-Disable List of most used programs
Start Menu-Do not use Personalized Menus
Start Menu-Reduce popup delay
Start Menu-Remove My Music
Start Menu-Remove My Pictures
Start Menu-Remove Search the Internet from Search
Start Menu-Remove Set Program Access and Defaults
Start Menu-Remove 'Windows Catalog' from Start Menu
Taskbar-Disable Group similar Taskbar buttons
Taskbar-Disable Language-Bar
Windows Media Player-Accept Privacy Statement
Windows Media Player-Disable automatic codec download
Windows Media Player-Disable metadata retrieval
Windows Media Player-Disable MRU
Windows Media Player-Disable silent acqusition
Windows Media Player-Disable starting with Media Guide
Windows Media Player-Disable WMP auto-update
Windows Media Player-Do not show anchor in Designmode
Windows Media Player-Enhanced privacy settings
Windows Media Player-No visualization
Windows Media Player-Optimize fullscreen mode behaviour

[Unattended]
UnattendMode = DefaultHide
ComputerType = Automatic
CustomLocales
MaximumDataStorePercentOfDisk = 12
DefaultStartPanelOff
ProgFilesPath = "C:\Program Files"
CommFilesPath = "Common Files"

[GuiRunOnce]

[Drivers]

[Hotfixes]
HotCatCleanup
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\RVMUpdatePack2.0.2a.cab
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\kb886185_xp_enu.amc_files\KB886185-enu.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\kb885250_xp_enu.amc_files\KB885250-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\KB894391_xp_enu.amc_files\KB894391-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\kb893066_xp_enu.amc_files\KB893066-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\kb899587_xp_enu.amc_files\KB899587-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\KB902400_xp_enu.amc_files\KB902400-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\KB904706_xp_enu.amc_files\KB904706-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb831240_xp\KB831240-enu.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb888240_xp_enu.amc_files\KB888240-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb885222_xp_enu.amc_files\KB885222-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb884020_xp_enu.amc_files\KB884020-enu.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb891122_xp_enu.amc_files\KB891122-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb892313_xp_enu.amc_files\kb892313-enu.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb893357_xp_enu.amc_files\KB893357-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\kb895181_enu.amc_files\kb895181-enu.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\KB888656_enu.amc_files\kb888656-enu.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\KB898458_enu.amc_files\KB898458-ENU.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\KB902344\kb902344-intl.exe
E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\NonCritical\KB908521_xp_enu.amc_files\WindowsXP-KB908521-x86-ENU.exe
```

Plz. tell what i did wrong in there .. 
& *
Why the driver.CAB reduces to 42MB from 74MB without removing any driver 

Why the following errors I got:
streamci.dll
mouhid.sys
sRGB.ICM
mspo401.sys ... files as missing ??
*
My Config:
AMD Athlon64 2800+ , ASUS K8N (nforce3), FX5200 nvidia 128 MB, RAM - 768MB


----------



## aadipa (Feb 22, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> [Hotfixes]
> HotCatCleanup
> E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\RVMUpdatePack2.0.2a.cab
> E:\UTILITIES\WindowsXP Patches\AutoPatcher (Dec 2005)\modules\Critical\kb886185_xp_enu.amc_files\KB886185-enu.exe
> ...



Not too sure but looks like autopatcher files caused problems...

Since RyanVM's Update pack 2.0.3 is released, you may try with that.
*www.ryanvm.net/msfn/updatepack.html
Here is change log 
*www.ryanvm.net/msfn/changelog.html


----------



## rollcage (Feb 22, 2006)

I added the patches which was not included in the RyanVM's Update pack .. now i will try the new release

But I dont think thats the case

Since, When I used the nlite in two ways .. making ISO on two CD-RW,
1st - Without Patch & Hotfixes ... 
2nd - Only Hotfixes integrating

In both the sets the Driver.CAB get reduced to 42MB
I dont care that but the files were missing again

streamci.dll
mouhid.sys
sRGB.ICM
mspo401.sys


----------



## aadipa (Feb 22, 2006)

Now I suspect that your driver.cab file is currupt.

Even I had same problem some time back..
Here is my related thread link

Try extracting driver.cab file using expand command.

```
expand <driver.cab path> -F:*.* <dest. folder path>
```


----------



## aadipa (Feb 22, 2006)

Also use RVM Integrator to integrate Ryan's packs as it will handle the "Too many CAT files problem" easily.

Please have a look at Ryan's thread for RVM 2.0.3


----------



## rollcage (Feb 22, 2006)

The original WinXP_SP2 cd is fine
But why is it happening .. sRGB.ICM prompt for Printer HP 930C, mouhid.sys is prompted for the Microsoft Mouse, streamci.dll is prompting for Audio Driver .. 
Why is nlite removing the files.


----------



## aadipa (Feb 22, 2006)

That means your driver.cab file is correctly extracted using expand command... Please make sure of that coz WinXP installer and nLite both uses different ways to extract files from driver.cab


----------



## rollcage (Feb 23, 2006)

```
expand <driver.cab path> -F:*.* <dest. folder path>
```
It expands to 187MB ..  whats the need of this.
I am not getting that .. I read that before that the nlite uses diff. way of extacting files
 .. whats the way to fix this problem. 
What you did .. Did you get the same error.


----------



## aadipa (Feb 24, 2006)

In my CD it expands to 4657 files (328MB).

This means your drivr.cab file is currupt. But WinXP installer can still use that file coz it uses different way to extract files. First it gets the list of files inside the archive. And then it extracts indivisual files one by one. But nLite just extracts all the files it can in one command. If that command fails, driver.cab file size get reduced and we get "File Not Found" errors.

Replacing driver.cab file with the one from another CD will solve this problem.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 25, 2006)

Finally it worked  with nlite v.1.0RC5(last stable release)
But the Driver.cab had to replaced.

>> Does replacing the files Driver.CAB  .. revert the patches integrated?
(Post SP2 Patches)


----------



## aadipa (Feb 26, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> >> Does replacing the files Driver.CAB  .. revert the patches integrated?
> (Post SP2 Patches)



No.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 16, 2006)

after few problems i was suceessful


thanks a lot ! !


----------



## aadipa (Mar 16, 2006)

As many of you may be knowing, a lot has been improved in nLite, and RyanVM's packs.

I will try to update this thread to include new things I learned, whenever I get some time.

You can always refer MSFN forums and RyanVM's forums for more info.


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 30, 2006)

hey aadipa,
is it possible to make a bootable a WinXP CD without the installation CD as i dont have it


----------



## aadipa (Mar 31, 2006)

amrit1 said:
			
		

> hey aadipa,
> is it possible to make a bootable a WinXP CD without the installation CD as i dont have it



Yes, you only need files on that CD, either on CD itself on on hard-disk.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 31, 2006)

Dude I asked u how to make a customized bootable DVD with multiple OS's on it.

My question:


> Is it possible to make a customized bootable CD/DVD with options to boot with multiple OS's.
> I mean, I have Windows NT 4.0 WS, 2000 Pro, XP Pro & 2003 Server Standard Edition.
> Is it possible to make a customized bootable DVD with choices at boot menu to boot with a specific Windows??????



U'r reply:


> Yes that is possible... I am not very sure about NT 4, but I have tried to put Win2K WinXP and Win2K3 and it works..



After which no reply of u'rs came regarding the subject.
kindly look into the matter & plz try to post the tutorial for above.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 1, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Dude I asked u how to make a customized bootable DVD with multiple OS's on it.
> 
> My question:
> 
> ...



Sorry for late reply, but I am extremely busy with my job, so cant write at this time.

But you can have a look at Creating Multi boot DVD

Please go through the link I have given, if any questions, you may ask here.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 1, 2006)

My disk installs XP smoothly without any missing files/hitches. But when I try to copy its files to the HDD for slipstreaming, it gives a cant read @ 50:22:32 onwards. I tried all ways of copying it (iso, nrg etcc...)but still no use, can anyone help? or do I need to use another disk


----------



## photon (Aug 7, 2006)

AAdipa,

          thanks for so good thread.    
 i had made one . But while running with Virtual machine it is telling that the cd key is wrong! While i am giving the same cd key of the xp cd.
          Any clue?????????


----------



## aadipa (Aug 8, 2006)

hmmm... CD Key wrong.. try to contact Microsoft.
Make sure you are not using pirated version of XP


----------



## H.Lalnunmawia (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for this good tutorial. Now I have no problem creating a bootable xp installation cd. But I would like to know what unnecessary components, drivers, etc could be removed throgh nlite if I am going to use a standalone pc? For eg. I need tv tuner/capture card,multimedia, mobile application, internet, camera, printers, scanner etc but no network like LAN or WAN.


----------



## int86 (Nov 27, 2006)

thankx @aadipa
But got a problem, after installation i got some files missing in system32 folder. files which I missed all had their names starting with letter "s".


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 29, 2006)

site of nLite is changed
now
www.nliteos.com
Also Vista can now be minimized by vLite
*www.vlite.net/

And to avoid any issues with Ryan's pack use RyanVM Integrator available at ryan's site.


----------



## amit.sirsi (Dec 6, 2006)

hi i tried to include softwares such as jet audio and win rar by including them as hotfixes. but i didnt get them in my bootable cd. but i ve seen a xp cd which has softwares such as photoshop n dreamweaver. how is this done?


----------



## keyurjani (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks for share


----------



## caleb (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## svit_4 (Dec 11, 2006)

*How To Create Bootable Ubuntu Cd*

I Have Burned .iso Files Of Ubuntu On A Cd, But Its Just Not Bootable. Plz Some One Let Me Know How To Make It Bootable.
I Am New To This Forum Section, Plz Someone Teach Me How To Post A Fresh New Forum,how To Look Into Forums.well I Am Real Fond Of Digit And Tech-gizmo Freak.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 11, 2006)

thnx


----------



## aadipa (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: How To Create Bootable Ubuntu Cd*



			
				svit_4 said:
			
		

> I Have Burned .iso Files Of Ubuntu On A Cd, But Its Just Not Bootable. Plz Some One Let Me Know How To Make It Bootable.
> I Am New To This Forum Section, Plz Someone Teach Me How To Post A Fresh New Forum,how To Look Into Forums.well I Am Real Fond Of Digit And Tech-gizmo Freak.


 
Just copyting all files from one CD to another doesn't make it bootable. You need to burn it as bootable disk and provide a proper boot loader while burning a disk.

If you already have a bootable CD, better to do a Disk-To-Disk Copy instead if copying all files.

Also there are some programs/techniques (like hex editing ISO to hide CD-Shell files) which can hide parts of CD from its file system. These parts can be used only while booting and will not be retrivable from windows. Only a Disk-To-Disk copying will ensure a proper bootable disk.

EDIT:
Sorry I didn't read that you are indeed burning an ISO image. Have you burned it as an image? Or did u burn it as a simple file? If your CD shows iso file on it then it is wrong. You should burn ISO file as CD Image. You can also mount the ISO file on virtual drives under windows using software like 'Daemon Tools' or 'Alcohol 120%'. Then if you have Virtualization software like VMWare or Microsoft Virtual PC you can test the file if it is bootable or not. (These softwares supports direct loading of ISO file too.)


----------



## rado354 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is my contribution to this thread 

*Integrate software into your Win install CD:*

The addons are programs for your Windows installation.
Integrate them as *hotfixes* with nLite and they will be silently installed during Windows setup 

*What You Need:*
- nLite
- .Net Framework 2.0
- Windows CD

*Duration:*
The whole procedure takes from 5 to 20 minutes (burning of the CD included).

*How To Do It:*
1. Copy the content of your Windows install CD to your hard drive.
2. Watch the video (~2 mins, 1MB), after that burn the created ISO either with Nero or with nLite's integrated burner.

*Download VIDEO HowTo:* RogePost or GigaSize (1,2MB)


Here is the list of all addons for nLite that I have created
last updated: 07/03/2007

_NONE of these addons contain spyware, toolbars or other annoyances  
Most of them are freeware._


1by1 1.60
3D Box Shot Maker 1.0
123 Free Solitaire 2006
A43 File Management Utility 2.52
7-Zip 4.42

ABC 3.1
AbiWord 2.5.1
AC3 Filter 1.11
Acoo Browser 1.56.876
Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06
Adobe Reader 8.0
Adolix Wallpaper Changer 2.1
Alleycode 2.16.2
Angry IP Scanner 2.21
Ant Movie Catalog 3.5.0.2
Ant Renamer 2.09.1
AntiVir Personal 7.00.00.47
Any Video Converter 1.21
AnyDVD 6.1.3.0
AoA Audio Extractor 1.1.5
Apollo 37zz
Arcade Classic Games Pack 5.0
ArtRage Free 2.2
ATI Tray Tools 1.2.6.964
ATITool 0.26
ATnotes 9.5
Atomic Clock Sync 2.7.0.3
aTuner 1.9.69
Audacity 1.2.6
Audiograbber 1.83 Build 1
AutoHotkey 1.0.46.09
AutoIt 3.2.2.0
Avant Browser 11.0 Build 46
Avast Home 4.7.942
AveDesk 1.3
AVG AntiVirus Free 7.5.446
AviSplit 1.42
AxCrypt 1.6.3
Azureus 2.5.0.4

Badges 1.5
BigFix 1.7.6.0
BitComet 0.84
BitDefender 8 Free
BitTorrent 5.0.7
Blender 2.43
BlockNote 1.8
BricoPacks Collection
BSPlayer 1.37.826
BSPlayer Pro 2.12.941
Burrrn 1.14 beta 2

Cabos 0.7.2
CabPack 1.4
CamStudio 2.0
CCleaner 1.38.485 Slim
ChaosMD5 2.0
Citrus Alarm Clock 1.0.5
ClamWin 0.90
ClipX 1.0.3.8
CloneCD 5.3.0.1
CloneDVD 2.9.0.3
CloneDVD Mobile 1.1.4.0
Converber 1.5.0
Convert 4.10
ConvertXToDVD 2.1.8.191
CPU-Z 1.39
Crimson Editor 3.70
CrossLoop 1.0
CrystalCPUID 4.10.0.327

DC++ 0.698
DeepBurner Free 1.8
DeleteOnClick 1.0
Dexpot 1.4
Disclib 2.0
DivX 6.4
DM2 1.22
Doc Convertor 1.0
doPDF 5.0.210
Double Driver 1.0
DriveImage XML 1.21
DVD Decrypter 3.5.4.0
DVD Flick 1.2.1.2
DVD Shrink 3.2.0.15
DVDFab Decrypter 3.0.8.6

Easy Thumbnails 2.9
Elfima Notepad 1.6.2
EMDB 0.39
eMule 0.47c
Encrypted FTP 3.3.1.145
EncSpot Basic 2.0
EssentialPIM Free 1.95
Everest Ultimate Edition 3.50.761
Exact Audio Copy 0.95b4
ExplorerXP 1.07

FastStone Capture 5.3
FastStone Image Viewer 2.9
Feed Reader 3.08
FFDShow 04.02.2007
FileZilla 2.2.31
FileZilla Server 0.9.22
FindOnClick 1.3
Firefox 2.0.0.2
Flock 0.7.11
Folder2MyPC 1.8
Folder Marker 1.4
Folderico 3.7.2
Foobar 0.9.4.2, 0.8.3
FoxEditor 0.7.5
Free Download Manager 2.1.494
Free iPod Video Converter 1.32
Free Port Scanner 2.5
freeCommander 2006
FTPinfo 1.8.9
FuturixImager 5.8.5

Gadwin PrintScreen 3.5
Gaim 1.5.0
GetRight 6.0c
GOM Player 2.1.1
GreatNews 1.0.379
GreenBrowser 3.9.0307
GSpot 2.70a

Hamachi 1.0.1.5
HashOnClick 1.1
HD Tune 2.53
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotkeys 2.0.1
HTTrack 3.41

IceChat 7.11
IcoFX 1.5.01
IconLab 1.0
IconPhile 2.02
Icons From File 3.32
IconTweaker 1.11
ID3 Renamer 2.15.15
iDailyDiary 3.31
ImgBurn 2.2.0.0
Infra Recorder 0.42
Inkscape 0.45
Internet Explorer 7.0
IP-Tools 2.50
iWebAlbum 1.52
IZArc 3.7 Build 1430

Java Runtime Environment 6.0
JoJoThumb 2.10.1
jv16 Powertools 1.3.0.195

K-Lite Codec Pack Basic 2.85
K-Lite Codec Pack Standard 2.85
KMPlayer 2.9.3.1214
Kristal Audio Engine 1.0

Launchy 1.0
LClock 1.62b
LockNote 1.0.3

MacSound 1.3.2
Maxthon 2.0.1.7022 Beta
Media Player Classic 6.4.9.0
MediaMonkey 2.5.5
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer 2007
Miranda 0.6.7
MozBackup 1.4.6
Mp3 Tag Tools 1.2
Mp3tag 2.37a
mpTrim 2.13 & WavTrim 2.24
musikCube 1.0
MV2Player 07 RC2

Nero CD-DVD Speed 4.7.5.0
NetMeter 0.9.9.9
NetProfiles 1.2
NetSetMan 2.3.3
Notepad2 1.0.12
Notepad++ 4.0.2
nPassword 1.0.2.41
Nvu 1.0

Omea Reader 2.2
OpenOffice 2.1.0
Opera 9.10

PeerGuardian 2.0 Beta 6b
PhotoFiltre 6.2.7
PHP Designer 5.0.2 PE
PhraseExpress 3.1.6
PicaJet Free 2.5.0.477
Pivot Stickfigure Animator 2.2.5
PlacesBar Tweaker 1.0
Popcorn 1.76
PSPad 4.5.2
PuTTy 0.59

QIP 2005 Build 8010
QuickTime Alternative 1.78
QuickTime Alternative Lite 1.78
Quintessential Player Build 116 Beta

Rainlendar 0.22.1
Real Alternative Lite 1.51
RealVNC 4.1.2
Registrar Lite 2.0
ReNamer 4.50
ResHack 3.4.0
RevConnect 0.674p
RivaTuner 2.0
RK Launcher 0.4 Beta
RocketDock 1.3.0
RogueRemover 1.13
Rootkit Revealer 1.71

SciTe4AutoIt3
Screamer Radio 0.3.8
Selida 2.1
Shareaza 2.2.3.0
ShellPacks Collection
Silverjuke 2.03
Simple File Shredder 3.2
Skype 2.5.0.154
Skype 3.0.32.215
Skype Recorder 2.1
Slim Browser 4.08.105
SoftPerfect Network Scanner 3.3
Songbird 0.2.5
SpeedFan 4.32
SpeQ Mathematics 2.3.5
Spybot Search And Destroy 1.4
Spyware Terminator 1.6.0.811
StrokeIt 0.9.5
Subtitle Workshop 2.51
Sunbird 0.3.1
SyncBack 3.2.13
SyncBackSE 4.1.3.0
Sysinternals Tools

TagScanner 5.0
Talkative IRC 0.4.2.6
Tango Patcher November 2006
Task Coach 0.61.6
Taskbar Shuffle 2.0
TaskSwitchXP 2.0.11
The Dude 2.1
The FilmMachine 1.5.4
Thunderbird 1.5.0.10
Tiny Hexer 1.7.1.8
tinySpell 1.5.012
TUGZip 3.4
TuneUp Utilities 2007 6.0.1255

UltraVNC 1.0.2
Undelete Plus 2.7
UnderCoverXP 1.14
Universal Extractor 1.5
Unlocker 1.8.5
uTorrent 1.6.1.490

Video MP3 Extractor 1.6
Virtual Dimension 0.94
VirtualDub 1.6.17
VisualTaskTips 2.1
VLC 0.8.6a
VUPlayer 2.47


Weather Watcher 5.6.20a
Weaverslave Beta 3.9.18
WengoPhone 2.0
Wget 1.10.2
What's Running 2.2
Windows Media Player 11.0.5721.5145
Windows Vista sound scheme
WinIPConfig 2.7.1
WinMerge 2.6.4
WinRAR 3.62
WinSnap 2.0.3

XChat 2.8.3a
Xfire 1.71
Xion 1.0.58
XnView 1.90.2
XP Vista Pack
xp-AntiSpy 3.96.4
XPSysPad 7.8
Xvid 1.1.2

Yahoo Messenger 8.1.0.239
YeahReader 2.22
Y’z Dock 0.8.3
Y’z Shadow 1.9
Y’z Toolbar 1.3

Zoom Player 5.0


*VIDEO TUTORIALS:*


*HowTo: Integrate addons with nLite *RogePost, GigaSize
MD5: 3281220388094F46A0D6734E957DF2A9
Size: 1.26 MB
Duration: 1:51
Description: learn how to integrate application addons with nLite.


*HowTo: Unattended with nLite* RogePost, GigaSize
MD5: 75E848018294E7318BB2500469B9C1B7
Size: 1.70 MB
Duration: 2:29
Description: learn how to make unattended installation with nLite. Insert key, create user account, set regional and language settings, resolution, network settings, select default visual style, etc.


*HowTo: Patch Windows with nLite* RogePost, GigaSize
MD5: C62846A8CB935CF7DF49D80A51432B99
Size: 0.38 MB
Duration: 0:24
Description: learn how to patch your Windows installation source files with nLite. Increase the maximum unfinished simultaneous connections to improve your p2p speeds; Enable unsigned themes support to be able to use any Visual Style you like; Disable Windows File Protection (SFC) to avoid problems removing windows components.


*HowTo: Create addons with AutoIt* GigaSize
MD5: 7961C362E522936ECFE14A84E50314DE
Size: 21.47 MB
Duration: 12:04
Description: learn how to create addons for nLite with AutoIt scripts. Foobar 0.9.4 is used in this example.
Commentary audio track in Bulgarian language. Best viewed @ 1280x1024.


Have fun


----------



## psreesreekanth (May 10, 2007)

good tutorial


----------



## iceeeeman (May 15, 2007)

thnx for the post . lovely one


----------



## upendra_gp (May 20, 2007)

amit.sirsi said:
			
		

> hi i tried to include softwares such as jet audio and win rar by including them as hotfixes. but i didnt get them in my bootable cd. but i ve seen a xp cd which has softwares such as photoshop n dreamweaver. how is this done?


there are many ways of doing that atleast 4-5!
But for newbies the best way is to use software like UnattendXP by Maxxpsoft or batch script.
Link to UnattendXP:-
*maxxpsoft.com/files/unattendxp.php
Link to tutorial on batch scripting:-
*unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/view/web/30/SESSID=f48eec3758a9270ad51f6f6186fe3248/


----------



## caje143 (May 29, 2007)

Hey can anyone tell me how do i install all the possible applications that i want with the help of this nlite??... is it possible for me to create a bootable DVD along with the below mentioned softwares merged with it?

1. Nero 7 Premium edition
2. Windows Media Player 11
3. Office 2007
4. Some more Softwares
5. System Drivers (Only the important ones, i.e. the main ones)

Is it possible? please guide me in this...

Thanks
Caje

Can anyone help me out with the above mentioned problem?? plz


----------



## extreme_heart888 (Mar 28, 2008)

shoegoe said:


> First of all thx aadipa for posting this tut. Its very helpful..
> 
> 
> Now, about the task at hand...
> ...



hi guys,

i would like to make costumized bootable dvd and integrated all the games and hardware drivers i want to install for my pc.

anybody can help me with this task??? please give me step by step instructions.

thank you so much guys....


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ use nlite


----------



## Ketul Mehta (Aug 27, 2010)

thanx for great tutorial.


----------



## Hardik (Feb 7, 2011)

The information is given here is very useful for me. Thanks...


----------

